# need help making a rocking chair rock



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I need ideas on how to make a rocking chair rock. I know that I could do it with a wiper motor. I am looking for something smaller I don't know of a solenoid would work.....any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you wanting it to go slower or faster? I've seen it done with a deer motor, but it's very difficult to get the movement correct, due to the auto-reverse that deer motors have when they reach a certain torque.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A full-size rocker would be a heavy load for a pull-type solenoid. There are solenoids that could probably do the job, but you might need to dampen the pull with a spring to prevent jerky movement. A wiper motor on slow-speed with a 5VDC supply works nicely for my kid-sized rocking chair.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

An electric solenoid has limited movement, and they can be quite strong. But they are also very quick. Your best bet is to get a small gearmotor. Place a cam on it and place it under the rocker runner. Gearmotors which a wiper motor is considered can be found quite small but very powerful due to gear reduction. 
One question is how many times per minute do you want the rocker to rock? 
Answer this and then I will search out a motor to meet your needs.
Also do you want the motor to be AC or DC?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a skeleton dressed up as an old man, or old skeleton. I have a wiper motor that should work. I figure that 10-12 times a minute should be slow enough.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

One big key to being able to use a small motor/solenoid would be to work with the natural frequency of the rocker. Load it up with the prop and give it a shove. The rocker will naturally swing back and forth at a certain rate. Match your motor pushes to that rate and it will hardly take any energy at all.


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's mine









The creepy girl on top rocks back and forth which makes the chair rock


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally I thought you wanted a chair to rock by itself, but now it sounds like you have a figure in the chair. I made mine using the old favorite ScareFX rocking granny how to:

http://www.scarefx.com/project_rockin_granny.html


----------

